# Amplificador para computadora



## Pablo16 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hola, hace tiempo quiero armar un amplificador para la pc, para ponerle un 'woofer' que tengo de 5 pulgadas de 40 watts, pero he armado amplificadores con TDA's y no funcionan muy bien...Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para armar?? Lo mejor seria que se alimente con 12 volts, maximo 24. Gracias por su ayuda.
saludos


----------



## puts (Mar 12, 2008)

Busca en Steren un amplificador en base al TDA2030, es un amplificador de 20 watts y funciona muy bien, además que esta barato y viene con todas las piezas incluidas, listo para armar.!

=D


----------

